# Roots of U.S. Air Force Judo



## jeffbeish

This draft is under construction big time    If you have seen some of this elsewhere don't worry -- it will be completely written again. 

JUDO IN THE UNITED STATES AIR FORCE 

As commander-in-chief of the United States Air Force Strategic Air Command (SAC), General Curtis Emerson LeMay began to realize that his combat aircrews needed training in survival techniques. Shortly after WWII ended the Cold War started and lasted for more than four decades. He wanted also to keep airmen in top physical condition for the rigors of what he thought would surely come  the big war. 

Gen. LeMay also recognized that a well organized Judo programs would not only help his airmen to increase physical fitness it would also teach aircrews to defend themselves if they were shot down into enemy territory. LeMay's first problem was finding enough qualified Judo instructors to carry out his program. He found the answer when he hired a former National wrestling champion and ranking Judo person Mr. Emilio ("Mel") Bruno (5th degree black belt) to organize and head up SAC's Judo and Physical Conditioning unit. So, in 1950 the SAC Judo program was born at Offutt Air Force Base, Nebraska. 

Since there were only a hand full of qualified Judo instructors, SAC then decided to train its own instructors by sending airmen with prior Judo experience to Japan's Kodokan Judo Institute for advanced training by the world's foremost experts. These airmen returned to instruct SAC airmen at the various bases. SAC also secured the services of ten of the Kodokan's highest ranking Judo experts to visit the United States and tour SAC bases to give advanced training to airmen in Judo, karate, and police methods. 

Judo in Omaha began during the early 1950s. Mike Meriweather taught at the YMCA and Dr. Ashida (at 22 one of the youngest 5th-degree black belts) taught at the University in Lincoln. Also, a number of black belts practiced judo at Offutt Air Force Base. Among the better known military judoka were USAF Sargeants Mann, Augie Hauso, (1st Lt.)Phil Porter, Carl Flood, and La Verne Raab. 

The first commercial judo school, the Omaha Judo Academy, was opened by La Verne Raab and Carl Flood after they left the military. Mel Bruno, who later became head of judo for SAC, taught judo at the Omaha YWCA and at the Omaha Athletic Club. 

AIR FORCE JUDO GROUPS FORM UP 

In 1952 General LeMay authorized a most innovative program to teach his SAC aircrews the art of "hand-to-hand combat." For a more officially sounding name, "combative measures" was coined by the Air Force. To accomplish this task, General LeMay directed the SAC Physical Conditioning units and Air Police units to select candidates for Martial Arts training at the Kodokan Judo Institute in Japan. The training sessions at the Kodokan would include Judo, jujitsu, karate, aikido, and other related forms that would eventually lead to certifying them to become instructors. 

In 1953 the U.S. Air Force invited judo, karate, and aikido xperts from Japanto give demonstrations at many Air Force Bases over the United States. One purpose of this tour was to train judo instructors and combat crews to give exhibitions on and off base. A demonstration was also setup at the White House marking a mildstone in Judo development in America. Also, during 1953 the first National AAU Judo tournament was held at San Jose State College and the SAC team were invited to participate. 

The SAC Judo Society was formed in 1954. 

AMERICAN JUDO GOES INTERNATIONAL 

In 1954, the first SAC Judo Tournament was held at Offutt AFB the Grand Champion was Airman Morris Curtis. Also in 1954, 26 SAC Air Police went to the Kodokan to study judo fourteen weeks. The curriculum consisted of police tactics, aikido, karate and, of course, judo. Two SAC judoists advanced to the last few rounds in the 1954 AAU National Championships at Kezar Stadium, San Francisco. The 12-man SAC team won 29 rounds and lost 19 but was unable to place a man. Sargeant Ed Maley, SAC, a member of the 1955 SAC Judo Team,placed in the 1955 AAU National championships-third in the 150-lb division. The Air Research and Development Command, USAD (ARDC), also entered a team in 1955, after only a year of competition, and A/1 C Vern Raab won an unofficial fourth place in the heavyweight division. 

The year 1954 also brought a 10-man AAU-Air Force team visit to six Japanese cities to compete in 16 contests. Five members of the team were Air Force, and the most successful member of the team was to be heard from many times in the future. This man, Sargeant George Harris, won all of his 16 contests. 

Seventy men from SAC and ARDC journeyed to the Kodokan in 1955 for instruction. Under the guidance of Gen. Power, who had taken over as ARDC Commander, the SAC-ARDC Judo Association was formed and received recognition from the Kodokan in 1956. Emilio Bruno was elected president, and the association was permitted to grant judo rank. This was the first and only Armed Forces judo association to be so recognized by the Kodokan. SAC and ARDC sent 280 Air Policemen for four-week classes at the Kodokan during 1956. Again in 1956, the Air Force placed one man in the national AAU Judo Tournament at Seattle. Returning from his successful Japanese tour, George Harris, then a 2nd dan, placed third in the heavyweight division. 

In 1957, after only five years in judo, Sargeant George Harris won the Grand Championship in the National AAU Judo Championships in Hawaii. Harris was first in the heavyweight division; sweeping the division with him were Airman Lenwood Williams in second place and Airman Ed Mede, third. The Air Force also took the National 5-Man Team Championship for the first time. Winners of the SAC and ARDC tournaments represented the Air Force in the AAU tournaments on April 13 and 14 in Chicago. Twelve Air Force judoists participated, with George Harris successfully defending his Grand Championship, and the Air Force team captured the National 5-Man Team Championship for the second year in a row. Due to the great power of southern California in the lower weight divisions, the Air Force was unable to win the overall team championship. 

In 1957 the Second Air Force held its championship tournament in Austin. Tex., and invited Roy H. (Pop) Moore to officiate the tournament. Pop decided to stay, and, with the help of Col. Walthrop, Beverly Sheffieid, from the Austin Recreation Department. and a young competitor, Jerry Reid, from Bergstrom Air Force Base. the Austin Judo Club opened its doors. 

With the addition of members such as Bill Nagase and Sam Numahiri in Fort Worth, Karl Geis and Rick Landers in Houston, and Air Force Sargeant Rick Mertens in Shreveport, the Southwestern U.S. Judo Association came into being. The association annexed small areas out of several yudanshakais and covered the states of Texas, Louisiana, Arakansas, Oklahoma, and New Mexico. In 1959 the Southwestern U.S. Championships were held in Austin, Tex.. with over 300 competitors attending. In the late 1950s Bill Nagase and Gail Stolzenburg competed in the National AAU Senior Judo Championships. 

The SAC Judo Team, consisting of L. Williams, E. Mede, G. Harris, J. Reid, R. Moxley, and M. O'Connor (trainer) was designated as the U.S. Pan-American Judo Team in 1958. Team members won first and fourth in the 3rd dan category (Harris and Williams), third in the 2nd dan (Reid), and second in the 1st dan (Mede). In the fall of 1958, George Harris and Ed Mede represented the U.S. in the 2nd World Tournament, held in Tokyo. Harris's three wins before losing to Sone, a Japanese 5th degree, placed him in a tie for fifth place along with the four other defeated quarter finalists. As a result of this fine record, George Harris was promoted to 4th degree in judo, the first Armed Forces man to be so honored. 

By then Judo was only loosly orgainized into groups within Air Force Commands. Soon these groups formed a larger body to incompas the entire U.S Air Force and looked for someone to command the associations. 

THE AIR FORCE JUDO ASSOCIATION 

The Governance of U.S. Judo The development of a national governing body for U.S. judo started in 1952, through the efforts of Dr. Henry A. Stone, Major Donn Draeger (USMC), and others. At that time there was no national authority to give guidance to local judo communities and insure the logical and orderly development of judo as a sport. The Amateur Judo Association was a first attempt at establishing a national governing structure. Dr. Stone served as the first president. Authority to grant the most coveted Kodokan judo rank was assumed by the national organization. High ranking individuals were no longer permitted to grant promotions independently. The growth of local judo organizations was encouraged, promotion privileges were granted to yudanshakais, and a national communications avenue was opened. 

One of the first Judo groups to organize was the 15th Air Force Judo Association that began in the Physical Conditioning Unit at March AFB in late 1956. Some people even credit this association wit the both of he Air Force Judo] Association. 

In 1957, the Air Force Judo Association (AFJA) was admitted as a Black Belt Association with the Judo Black Belt Federation (JBBF) with Emelio ("Mel") Bruno 6th dan as the association's president. 

THE ARMED FORCE JUDO ASSOCIATION 

Around 1960, Darrell Darling, Phil Porter, Paul Own, Wally Barber, who was director of the local YMCA, and Mike Manly met at Dr. Ashida's house and decided to form a yudanshakai. They framed a constitution and made contacts with the yudanshakai officers in Chicago and Denver to implement the project. In 1961 the yudanshakai, which covered the greater part of six states, was formed. 

In 1962, the Air Forces Association, as the JBBF referred to the AFJA, expanded to include all branches of the services and the name was changed to the Armed Forces Judo Association (AJFA). In 1966 Rick Mertens, who lived in Bossier City, retired from the U.S. Air Force and setup the AFJA office and started recruiting members to the newly formed Judo yudanshakai. Rick was the Executive Director of the AFJA throughout the 1960s and after the formation of the United States Judo Association (USJA) in 1968. He remained as the director of the USJA until late 1976 when the headquarters was moved to St.Louis, Missouri. 

THE UNITED STATES JUDO ASSOCIATION 

The founding of the United States Judo Association was in 1968 by a group of experienced Judoists who met is a Chicago hotel room. Attending that meeting were George Bass, Robey Reed, Jim Bregman, Phil Porter, George Harris, Rick Mertins, and Karl Geis. 

In 1969 the differences and positions that had been fought out at the meetings finally culminated in one of the yudanshakais (the Armed Forces Judo Association) withdrawing from the U.S. Judo Federation to start a rival national organization. The Armed Forces Judo Association adopted a name similar to that of the parent organization, the U.S. Judo Association. The association closely aligned itself with the philosophy and position of the Amateur Athletic Union. 


:asian:


----------



## arnisador

What are your resources for all this information? It seems like a daunting research project!


----------



## jeffbeish

Well, a lot of it is from my logs and memory.  For the past 50 years I have made entries into an old logbook then lost it.  Fortunately I transcribed it all to my PCs over the years.  During the 1950s I was too young and foolish to be important but after I joined the Air Force in 1959 and really got into Judo big time I began to make contacts all around the world.  Since I was stationed in Japan and Okinawa, several SAC bases and TDY at about eight others I got to know just about everyone in Air Force Judo.  Asking questions was a habit.  I wrote is all down.

Also, I managed to save a lot of the old newsletters, magazines and letters that hurricane Andrew didnt wash away.  What I was missing Rick Mertens sent me copies of a lot of the historical stuff also.  But, he died so his stuff is gone.

But, lot of it is missing or needs tweaking for facts.  In the years I did practice and teach Judo it was my career was like a part time job and Judo was my life.  Then that reversed and now being retired all I have left are memories!  Plus some old Judo bums (friends) that were around Judo before me!  So they get the questions now  even though it is like squeezing blood from a turnip!


----------



## arnisador

That's great that you took notes--a lab. scientist's mind at wokr (and I gather this was pre-astronomy for you too).


----------



## jeffbeish

Actually astronomy was a great interest to me before grammar school. It was hard to do as a hobby then because we were so poor that telescope were out of the question.  Heck, back then a Coke only cost 5 cents! But my Dad only made $30 a week!  He even managed to buy a house and a car.  Well, that was during the Great Depression (1929 - 1950) that lasted for most Americans until around 1950.

Judo started for me in 1952 when I accidentally walked into a room at the YMCA where they were doing Judo or jujitsu - can't remember exactly - and was invited to join them.  It was not exactly a popular activity where I lived and especially only a few years after the big war with Japan.  It was still fresh on the minds of many people who fight against them.

Hey, I included a photo of me at the age of 19!  Oops, that is me on the right -- my sensei Kotani is the guy on the right


----------



## jeffbeish

Image of some major players in the formation of the SAC Judo Society, then the Air Force Judo Associaiton, then the Armed Forces Judo Associaiton, and the United States Judo Associaiton. (Left) Rick Mertens holding my son and (right) Phil Porter, my son and Me. Photos taken in mid-1970's.


----------



## arnisador

It sounds like you have a book in mind--is that right?


----------



## jeffbeish

It would sell as many as my last book on Mars -- three.  Me, my wife, and son. My daughter turned it down  

Trying to get factual information from old friends is hard.  Yeah, I could write a book on Judo, but it would probably start another war.  I have strong opinions on what happened, where we went wrong, and why Americans are too lazy to do Judo.  You see, Judo is a hard thing to do.  Very hard because it requires work, sweat, and pain.

Even on Okinawa you can breeze through to shodan in most karate places (back in my time at least).  But, getting shodan in Judo required work, sweat, and pain.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by jeffbeish _
> 
> *Even on Okinawa you can breeze through to shodan in most karate places (back in my time at least).  But, getting shodan in Judo required work, sweat, and pain. *



As the Gracies have said about Judo, the genius of it is that it is practiced all-out against a resisting opponent--no excuses about how they weren't allowed to use their secret, deadly technique and that's why they lost.


----------



## Cthulhu

jeffbeish,

I for one think it would be a terrible shame if all the information you've compiled were never shared with the martial arts audience.

I say, write that book, politics be damned!   
Sometimes, we all need to get kicked in the teeth by some facts to dispel all the 'truths' out there.

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffbeish

I read the article.  Will study it later.  It would be good for an outsider to evaluate the problems with American Judo. Judo is a huge success in the world  except here.  In 1971- 72 I lived in southwest Germany and would work out occasionally at a dojo in Freiburg.  Since I spoke a fair German and they understood Japanese Judo terminology we managed to get along well.  They had hundreds of Judoka coming and going and even French Judoka would drop in from time to time. Anyway, they would ask me what the heel was wrong with American Judo.  They respected me a lot and asked me to return more often to work out  and teach!   

One thing that hampered many of us was a career, family, and other interests.  Also, we were constrained by the AAU for decades.  Many of the good Judo players could not compete in amateur sports!  Military Judo players during the 1950s and 1960s had a big advantage by free time to pursue Judo more so and we could be stationed in Japan for advanced training and so on.  That came to an end when LeMay and Power retired.  Judo was appreciated before, but the military dropped it later on.  Wishful thinking maybe. 

Karate attracts more Americans than Judo does for obvious reasons.  The movies have helped karate type arts.  Even Judo on TV is boring to Judo players!  My son sent me tapes on the Olympic Judo and much of it was boring.  It was better though on Japanese TV, but American TV would butcher it up badly.  The only Martial Arts I have seen on TV is so bad it should be used as sit-coms.  All that breaking stuff is sickening.  Most of the clowns I have seen wouldnt be eligible for a dirty white belt -- much less being some kind of master.  However, I would like to see a movie on Judo.  Lots of drinking, girl chasing, and dirty stuff like all that.  :asian: 

Fireworks show in Sebring so we got to run.  I live close enough to Lake Istokpoga to spin in and about ten miles south of Sebring Race Track.  Probalby stay home and watch it, but that's no fun!


----------



## tshadowchaser

I'll add my voice for the book it might open more minds to Judo .

That a great history you have in this thread I for one didn't know alot of those facts Thanks.

 Any memories of Sensei Kotani that you would like to share with us?

 Shadow:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Are you being modest in your name not appearing anywhere in that history? You certainly seem to have been _near_ many of the big things that were happening.


----------



## jeffbeish

Shadow, it was a long time ago when I trained under Kotani.  A lot of my memories are induced by friends who also trained under him and reading about the great sensei.  The first time I met him I had just turned 20 years old and impressions then were a lot different than now.   I was at the Kodokan for a few days in 1960 and 1961, then 5 weeks once (Combative Measures class) and three weeks in '61 and again in '62.  Many times Kotani would instruct us.   Then he was at our club at Bergstrom for a few days in 1965 or '66.  For a young Judo guy he was like a walig legend.  I was within a foot of Mifune sensei at the Kodonak a few times too!  He was  a 10th dan and very famous back then.  Memories of that time is foggy at best.


----------



## jeffbeish

Well, yes, you can find me in some history books.  After publishing over 200 popular and scientific papers in many of the popular and professional astronomical journals, i.e., AAS journal, ICURAS, Sky&Telescope, Astronomy, several other foreign magazines and journals.  Also, many engineering papers during my 45 year career.  Back in the early 1990s I was honored to be a co-author the book Mars, published by the U. of AZ Press, that is considered a history book.  Of course, it would be nice if I would learn to write. rolleyes: 

Then, when you reach your sixth decade in life you are considered history  :

Some times we forget the code we live by.  One that has helped me is a saying that we Judo guys used to paraphrase: one who talks does not know. One who knows does not talk.  We got that from Confucius:  The Master said: The ancients were reserved in their speech, lest their actions might not come up to their words.

Getting older opens our mouth too much.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Truely words of wisdom.  however without some talking the past is forgotten  and the youth never know of the glory and feats of times gone by.

 Please don't talk about the sixth decade as being part of history  I'M to close forcomfort

 Shadow:asian:


----------



## jeffbeish

When growing up all my relatives would be to complain about getting older     It was boring to say the least.  Now, that I am an older person it hits home.  After all the years of working out, weights, baseball, football, wrestling, Judo, karate, beer drinking, chasing girls (before marriage) and mowing the yard I left it behind for five years.  Wow, just hanging a bolt to secure my weedeater the other day now my arms are sore!  What gives!

I have dreamed about going back to Judo.  But, arthritis, Gout too occasionally, and hurting after mowing the lawn I had better just stick to dreaming!

But,  all in all I would not trade all those years of practice for anything. Some of the finest people on Earth are into the MA, especially Judo, and would not trade a minute for anything esle. I have been truely blessed to have known all those people.


----------



## Cthulhu

Another reason to write a book on your experiences/thoughts on judo.

We're probably gonna bug you about this for quite a long time 

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffbeish

Getting a book published is time consuming and takes a lot of effort.  Also, finding an editor is also difficult and expensive.  I have an outline for a book on he upcoming 2003 apparition of Mars and a co-author that is not very reliable, so it is a frustrating thing to do  writing a book is the easy part.  The main problem is getting the facts straight.   To do this you must consult other people  and there is the rub  people.  Getting information from old Judo players is hard.  They all want to write books too.   Have you ever intruded onto some Martial Arts dudes dojo?  Well, you get the same reaction when asking for information on Judo history.  You see, so much of it is subjective.  That may make writing a book on Judo easy, but it opens up too many avenues down the wrong paths. :asian: 

My publisher wants a book on Mars.  What kind of Mars book, I ask.  He says, hey youre the man, come up with something good!  Do you know that the title Mars has been on more books than any other title?  In fact, more books have been written on Mars than any other subject has!  While the typical citizen dont see these books laying around, it is never the less true.  Now, I have about 50 books on Mars!   

Judo books on the other hand are as rare as good Mars books.  I would bet that most normal people will immediately fall asleep upon reading the first page of the best book on Mars  but would slip off in the infinite on the first paragraph of a Judo book.  The only solution is an autobiography about some Judo person.  Since I was never much more than a Judo person  only won a few major events over 40 years ago  nothing of much note, it would have to be someone like George Harris, Jim Bregman and so on.  Maybe Tosh Seino!  

Ben Campbell would be a great subject.  Ben actually defeated the greatest champ of Japan in the 1963 pre-Olympics  he lost during the Olympics.  A matter of timing.  Then, later on in life he became a U.S. Congressman from Colorado and now a U. S. Senator.  He is the only Native American (Indian) in Congress.  He is an interesting guy to say the least.  However, my opinion of politicians would prevent me from writing it. I feel now like he did back in the 1970s when he wrote in his book, Championship Judo, Politicians are everywhere. Given manure and warm rain, they come up like toadstools all around us.  But great champions and coaches are mighty hard to find, and a man who has been both is worth a little study.  While he was most likely talking about Judo politicians, I attach his sentiments to all of them!


----------



## arnisador

Of course Russia also has a well-known politician/judoka.

I'm finishing writing a technical book this summer, but it's intended as an undergraduate level textbook so an audience is built-in. 

It'd be a shame to lose all that info. you have on the history of judo so I hope you get it all down here or elsewhere! It's all archived if it's posted here.


----------



## jeffbeish

When the spirit moves me I'll think up stuff to post.  If someone has questions then it helps my spirit  

Here is some images of my old freind, who was the best man at my wedding back 37 years ago!  Robby Robinson with old me. Robby is retired from the USAF and is a FERS living in Germany, thinking about retiring too.  He's five years older than me.

We had the largest Judo clubs in the world in 1965 and 1965.  Another old buddy was Wayne Atkins, Texas heavy-weight champ back in the 1960's.  It was a SAC base then but they moved SAC out and we all departed.  Robby found me 22 years later in florida, but we still havn't found Wayne yet.  He was last heard of in the Azores.  That's the way life is though.  Meet people and become friends, then depart forever.  

Several of the old gang have passed on to the big tatami in the sky.  I think we were a special bunch back then.


----------



## jeffbeish

USAF 1958

Left to right standing:  Lenwood Willimans, Ed Mede, George Harris, John Reding.

Left to right kneeling:  Jerry Reid,  Bill Moxley,  Mike O'Connor.


----------



## jeffbeish

USAF 1969

Left to right standing: Mel Bruno, (?), (?), Phil Porter, Paul Shafer, Mike O'Connor.

Left to right kneeling: Roby Reed, (?), Bill Moxley ,Lenwood Williams.

Left to right sitting: (?), (?), Jerry Reid, George Harris


----------



## jeffbeish

1957 USAF Judo

Left to right standing:  John Reding, Lenwood Willimans, Ed Mede, Roby Reed, Bill Moxley,  ???

Left to right kneeling:  Jerry Reid,  Frank Florence, George Harris, Mike O'Connor.


----------



## arnisador

Largest in the world--that's some accomplishment.

What's your thought on why the U.S. has never taken a gold in Olympic judo?


----------



## jeffbeish

Hard to say why the USA is so far behind the world in Olympic Judo.  If you go back and look at the Pan American games and other international Judo events we participated in you would think we were on top of it. It looked like Ben Campbell was a favorite for the Olympics in 1964 after taking the heavyweight Gold in the 1963 Pan American Judo. He defeated Asada, Japans Heavyweight College Champ, in the 1963 Pre-Olympics and the later in 1963 threw Japans Oka and Welsh Heavyweight Camp in a big international Judo tour in Europe and Japan.  Jim Bregman was our first Olympic medal winner and went with a great American team that should have won more medals.  

One problem we faced here was available training facilities like other countries had, like Japans Kodokan, etc.  IMHO, we were second to Japan during the 1950s and early 1960s, but by 1963 other countries began to take more interest in International Judo and it was only a matter of time that the USA would fall behind.  We really had little to offer Judo competitors in the way of training halls, funding, and coaches.  Another IMHO: many of our best Judo competitors lacked teaching and coaching experience  they were playing the sport and not learning how to coach. And the less-than-competitive sensei and coach types were shut out by the Judo body politic of those times.  What we needed then was sponsored organizers and some large Judo training facilities.  It was growing of course, but not in time to save us from all the nasty internal and external Judo politics of the AAU and other groups. 

If I had the answer to your question then the problem would have been solved in 1963. My opinions are just that -- opinions. Since my interest in Judo was not to compete, but to just participate and someday maybe teach it, I lost interest in what sport Judo was going though. 

Rick Mertens, Executive Director of the AFJA/USJA for many years, had the right idea back years ago. He, and many of us, wanted to build up strong grass roots Judo by organizing juniors so that someday those kids would grow up to be great senior Judo players -- and coaches as well.  We had more than 25,000 members in the mid-1970s and it looked like we could grow and grow, but the body politic blocked our progress.

I came to realize the very essence of the problem back in 1974 when a young boy joined my club that had more natural ability in sports than anyone I had ever known.  This kid did everything great.  He was the top little league baseball player in the area; the top swimmer, runner, and he wanted to compete in Judo.  He learned every technique right away and took first place in every event we went to. It was scary!  This kid was great!  I took extra time to coach him and I believe that if circumstances had remained at the same at our club he would have gone on to be in the Olympics some day  and a winner too.

Well, all good things must end  Newtons secret theory of err-relativity.  What appears to go up must not be able to succeed. This particular club was in a local community school and others just wouldnt leave it as is. It was just too much for some people that the Judo club was ten times the size and income than the other activities. So, the club funding was diverted to some senior citizen programs and I had to cut the hours and make way for the sewing circle, so to speak. So many of the members went elsewhere  including Mr. Natural Ability.  His father pointed him into baseball and he ended up playing major league baseball, then getting hurt and dropping out and never returned to Judo. This is just one in a millions stories that defines the failure of American Judo, IMHO.

That's life.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I really hate it when politics get involed in things.  Why people have to mess with something (a club, organisaton, whatever) when it is running well is beyound me.
   I understand what you mean about seeing that "natural"  walk in the door and how much it hurts when they leave. Different Art maybe but that raw talent wanting to learn and obsorbing everythig to perfection is frighting sometimes Then to have them leave becaue their parents what more glory and exposure for their kids stinks.
  Love the pictures your lucky to have them.

 as far as other judo people haveing a different view or memories that may be good. We all remember things in our own way and hearing someone else discribe an event or person sometimes opens our memories even more.

  With more exposure to the oplimpics on TV today I for one am saddened at the little exposure to judo on TV. It seems that if the US players are not number one in the world that television dosn't give us much coverage.

 Shadow:asian:


----------



## arnisador

While doing your research be sure to note this offer of assistance in response to one of your other posts:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=34099#post34099


(* Corrected Link for new format *)


----------



## jeffbeish

Thanks. Will do.  Must have missed that post.


----------



## whackjob-san

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What's your thought on why the U.S. has never taken a gold in Olympic judo? *



Didn't Allen Coage take it in '72?

I've got a scrapbook around here somewhere, thought I cut something out about him years ago...


----------



## whackjob-san

Jeff, my father served from '52 to '59 (I believe).  He did 7 1/2 years, mostly in Puerto Rico.  His name is Ray Gould, though I don't know the likelyhood of you two having ever met.  He was Air-Police.  I should get you two together to reminisce about the good-old days.  He loves talking about judo at that time.

-Ken


----------



## whackjob-san

I stand corrected by myself... Allen Coege won the gold in the PanAm games a couple years there as well as then AAU Nationals, never took a medal in the Olympics.


----------



## jeffbeish

Seeoms like I ran into Ray Gould somewhere.  Sorry it took so long to reply, I forgot this forum was here!


----------



## whackjob-san

I figured there was a chance of you two meeting since the years coincided.  I showed him the pictures you posted and he started rattling off which of the guys he competed against, who was good at which techniques, and a few comical drinking stories to boot.

He doesn't train much anymore, we've got a small club in South Florida, mainly a bunch of old-timers that compain about bad knees but we have fun!

-Ken


----------



## jeffbeish

Where abouts in south Florida?  I lived in Cutler Ridge for 24 years and started Judo clubs in Mimai during the ealry 1970's. 

Kolligan Judo Club (1973-75), assisted Henry in several of his clubs.
Sylvania Judo Club (1973-78), founder (120 members)
Silver Bluff Judo Club (1973-78), founder (155 members)
Homestead Judo Club (1978-80), took over for Len Vieria (50 members)

I stopped building clubs in 1980 and my best students would work out in my back yard.  I stopped Judo in 1988.  Knees problems and the rest of me was just tired. I left Miami in Sep 1996 for Washington, DC then retired to central FLorida (Lake Placid) in May 2001.  Now I just eat 

Jeff


----------



## whackjob-san

Lake Placid- The Caladium Capital Of The World!!!  I was just there a week or so ago picking up bulbs, I own a nursery down in West Palm Beach.  I'm originally from New York, my parents moved down here in '86, I moved down for college back in '90 and ended up staying.

I'm still not aware of most of the judo clubs down here, I concentrate more on jujutsu nowadays though have been training on and off with Hector Vega at the West Palm Beach Judo Club since '94 and occasionally at Tomodachi down in Boca Raton.  I will always have a soft spot for judo and need to get my fix every now and then, but the whole competition thing (not to mention the problems with the JA and JF) has left a bad taste in my mouth.  I've got a couple acres for my nursery and turned a section of it into an outdoor dojo that a few fellow rogue judoka come out and train on.  We mix up our routines to suit, there's a bunch of guys (and gals) with diverse backgrounds so you never know what we'll be working on.

Oh yeah, I too have unwittingly mastered the art of Gluttonjutsu! :asian:


----------



## jeffbeish

Yeah, then why cant our Caladiums last very long     August is a great time here with the Caladium festival.  My wife and I enjoy the hot rod show down town each year. The big circle down town has some very impressive stuff exhibited by locals. :supcool:  %-}  :idunno: 

In my experience no other region I have been at rivals the Judo politics in south Florida.  When I moved to Miami in early-1973 the JF Vs JA war was in full swing.  I had never witnessed such hatred nor have I seen it since.  Then the Cuban thing!  Many of my associated and assistants in clubs were boat people from Cuba in the 1950s and 1960s.   It took us several years to test or certify many of them for ranks that were denied them by certain people.  In Cuba, Lorenzo Mesa had assisted the only 9th dan in the western hemisphere and came to Miami here in the late 1950s to open up what was the largest Judo club in the south at the time and for many years afterward.  He was a nidan for so many decades I lost count.  Henry and I sent for Rick Mertens to do come clinics and the first thing we set in motion to certify Mesas rank that he had attained while in Cuba and subsequent promotions.  He had little interest in rank, as it should be.

The rivalry was so intense that I just threw in the towel and walked away from organized Judo. We would have meetings with people to try and clean things up, but it never happened.  We had meetings at homes of Judoka on a rotating basis and once when it was my time I was at work so my wife hosted the thing.  One of the local antagonists was there and on his way to our bathroom, for the pause, he spotted my old shodan certificate hanging in a short hallway that was nearly out of sight.  He asked my wife where I got it from whereas she told him I received it at the Kodokan in Japan in 1961.  He was irritated that he did not have a similar certificate and voiced his whiny concerns to Rick Mertens later on.  Rick simply told him to purchase a ticket and fly to Japan, then do as I did -- fight the required number of qualified Judoka, then test, and if good enough he could receive a paper as I had done in 1961.  The guy was so miffed he got up and left the clinic.  :idunno: 

That was only a mild case of stupidity and it got worse.  Some of the locals really were miffed at me when my kids began taking their trophies at tournaments.  It just got worse.  They hated to see my guys and gals coming!  One of my girls, a shodan, beat the daughter of one of the local big shots some much that he banned her from competition. Hum, I just ran another girl in, this time a white belt who beat this guys daughter summarily each and ever contest.  She was also banned. Sometimes you just can win for losing! Such a place, Miami.  I am so glad I moved. :asian: 

Jeff


----------



## jeffbeish

Well, I have lost some lists about Judo and am looking for a list of who was on the 1968 U.S. Olympic Judo Team.  My memory is just too foggy to remember them.  

Anyome esle have any information on this?

artyon:


----------



## whackjob-san

Jeff, man-oh-man-oh-man could I go on and on about all the bullcrap politics in Florida judo!!!  I don't have much experience with judo in any other parts of the U.S. other than New York, but it it verifiably HORRENDOUS down here!!!  It truly has angered me because it chased me away from the art that is closest to my heart!

Believe me, nothing has changed in regards to the Cuban vs. American vs. Puerto Rican vs. USJA vs. USJF vs. rational logic!  What a mess!!!

After 24 years of devotion to the art I believe the JA or JF (can't remember which I ended up with because the last dojo I attended kept switching from organization to organization) regards me as a 5th Kyu, maybe 4th, I think the last change came right after testing and I don't know if my last exam was recognized.  (Of course my check got cashed though!)  That was 8 years ago and I'm so far past caring now.  Now I concentrate on jujutsu, the only annoyance is that I have several young students who would like to compete in judo and I have no way of "officially" ranking them.  I've talked with several instructors from local schools and most are willing to test my kids, though they would be listed as a member of that club and most are asking for the kids to pay membership fees and outright sign them up to their club!

Most of the senior ranking judoka that I train with have been out of it for a while, were certified by the AAU, and are unwilling or unable to jump through the necessary hoops to gain current certification.  I guess at the age of 32 I should be the one to shoulder the inconvenience and just get it done, I just can't put up with all the horse-pucky down here!

Ah well, we'll see where the future takes us.  Look and see how much judo, the art and the politics, have changed since you and your buddies brought it to the masses in the 50's and 60's.  I have a feeling the next 10-20 years are going to be revolutionary for the martial arts, in both a good and a bad way.

-Ken


----------



## jeffbeish

Dont let them get to you.  After moving there I found that the only Judo player who had ever trained in Japan/Okinawa or had ever been in international competition was me!  Most of them must have gotten their promotions from a Cracker Jack box because they certainly were unknown to the rest of us.    :supcool: 

I am not sure it was some much the official USJA Vs USJF organizations that caused the problems there.  I had been in the JBBF for some years before my old buddies broke off from them to take our AFJA to form the USJA.  Cant remember exactly when it happened but Mertens or someone else wrote me that it was happening and I could be a life member if I would pay $100.  I sent it off right away but still ended up as #139.  Most of my students in the 1970s were of Cuban heritage and spoke flawless English.  By the time I left many had reverted to their versions of Spanish.  The different groups hate each other.  The Mexicans hate Cubans much they sneer at us Gringos attempting to speak their lingo  the accent or wording is different and they can tell.

I had been a shodan for 9 years when the JA was out doing a clinic and forced me to test.  I made nidan and sandan in record time, but fell back to my old way and it took 20 year more until they promoted me to yodan.  I still have my godan and rokudan papers that I never paid for  :jedi1:   My shodan membership in the JBBF was 1-1988 and OI alwsy thoiygh that meant I would be nidan in 1988  :ultracool  

The only jujitsu guy I know the is Frank Payne.  He ran a Judo club in a middle school close to where I lived down in Cutler Ridge.  I always thought he would kill himself driving in Miami because he was a blind ads a bat!  Havent spoken with him since 1980 maybe.  Another guy I knew well was a nidan in Aikido and he worked with me out the Sylvania Club that I started.  I barely knew Jack whats-his-name who ran the USJF there. He always treated me nicely but other JA guys hated him.

Someday when all the players in the bug drama are gone then Judo will have a chance.  You have to remember that we were fighting an uphill battle with the Japanese-Americans during those early days.  Many of my friends were nisei (2nd. Generation) and some friendships were lost because of the older Japanese Judo sensei just would never accept that a round-eye could excel in Judo.  One of my best nisei buddies could never get over the fact that I went to the Kodokan and beat the hell out of 6 ikkyu do earn shodan.   Six of their finest! Hey, nobody told I wasnt supposed to do that.   :ultracool 

Remember, just practice and forget the idiot politics.  Rank don't mean diddly squast anyway, so don;t woory about it.  Remember this -- The Master said: Do not worry about lack of fame; worry about lack of ability.  :asian: 


Jeff


----------



## jeffbeish

Dont let them get to you.  After moving there I found that the only Judo player who had ever trained in Japan/Okinawa or had ever been in international competition was me!  Most of them must have gotten their promotions from a Cracker Jack box because they certainly were unknown to the rest of us.    :supcool: 

I am not sure it was some much the official USJA Vs USJF organizations that caused the problems there.  I had been in the JBBF for some years before my old buddies broke off from them to take our AFJA to form the USJA.  Cant remember exactly when it happened but Mertens or someone else wrote me that it was happening and I could be a life member if I would pay $100.  I sent it off right away but still ended up as #139.  Most of my students in the 1970s were of Cuban heritage and spoke flawless English.  By the time I left many had reverted to their versions of Spanish.  The different groups hate each other.  The Mexicans hate Cubans so much they sneer at us Gringos attempting to speak their lingo  the accent or wording is different and they can tell.

I had been a shodan for 9 years when the JA was out doing a clinic and forced me to test.  I made nidan and sandan in record time, but fell back to my old way and it took 20 years more until they promoted me to yodan.  I still have my godan and rokudan papers that I never paid for.    My shodan membership in the JBBF was 1-1988 and I always thought that meant I would be nidan in 1988  :ultracool   :jedi1: 

The only jujitsu guy I know there is Frank Payne.  He ran a Judo club in a middle school close to where I lived down in Cutler Ridge.  I always thought he would kill himself driving in Miami because he was a blind as a bat!  Havent spoken with him since 1980 maybe.  Another guy I knew well was a nidan in Aikido and he worked with me at the Sylvania Club.  I barely knew Jack whats-his-name who ran the USJF there. He always treated me nicely but other JA guys hated him.

Someday when all the players in the big drama are gone then Judo will have a chance.  You have to remember that we were fighting an up hill battle with the Japanese-Americans during those early days.  Many of my friends were nisei (2nd. Generation) and some friendships were lost because of the older Japanese Judo sensei just would never accept that a round-eye could excel in Judo.  One of my best nisei buddies could never get over the fact that I went to the Kodokan and beat the hell out of 6 ikkyu to earn shodan.   Six of their finest! Hey, nobody told I wasnt supposed to do that.   :ultracool 

Remember, just practice and forget the idiot politics.  Rank don't mean diddly squat anyway, so don't worry about it.  Remember this -- The Master said: Do not worry about lack of fame; worry about lack of ability.  :asian:


----------



## whackjob-san

There's a ton of jujutsu schools down here now.  There's a Gracie school on every other corner from Delray to Homestead.  There's a Miyama-ryu school down here that I encourage everyone to NOT go to, and a Niseido Jujutsu school that's awesome, it's run by Prof. Rick Riccardi who studied under Prof. Vee and judo master Kioshi Shiina.  (And then of course there's my Binkan-ryu club!)  Aikido is harder to come by, at least good aikido.

I was looking to buy a piece of land up in Sebring, it was just a little to far for me to reach my customers.  It's nice around that area, once you hit the highlands.

-Ken


----------



## jeffbeish

Unfortunately Sebring is growing and their lights are encroaching into my dark sky.  I am an astronomer and picked this location for the steady and dark sky.  Oh well.


----------



## Disco

Jeff, from your previous post. I barely knew Jack whats-his-name who ran the USJF there. He always treated me nicely but other JA guys hated him.

Would that be Jack Stern?


----------



## jeffbeish

Moments of revived memory tells me it was Jack Williams.  Haven't seen him in 30 years!  Never heard of Jack Stern

Jeff


----------



## VicY

jeff

I just found this site and am looking for people who might remember or know of Leonard Carter,  I train with him in South Carolina.  Just doing a little personal research on him.

Any info you provide will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------

